# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Snake eats Crocodile

## Dundee

Snake vs crocodile: A dramatic showdown - ABC North West Qld - Australian Broadcasting Corporation

----------


## stingray

Not the out come I would have expected!!

----------


## BRADS

How big you reckon that Croc is?

----------


## Toby

> How big you reckon that Croc is?


Not big enough  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Fuck me dead. I have seen a similar picture of a snake and an Alligator in the Florida Evaglades. On that occassion the snake had swallowed the gator but then it had burst and both had died.

----------


## Ryan

> How big you reckon that Croc is?


A juvenile I suspect.

----------


## Dynastar27

DAM thats pretty intense thought the croc would have one that one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ryan

Well the snake (in this case a water python) is essentially a giant muscle and once it has a coil around, it's generally tickets for the "coilee". Mind you this was probably the hardest its had to work in a while!  :Psmiley:

----------


## faregame

another reason why I don't live in aussie!

----------


## Dundee

It was a freshwater croc about a metre long.

----------


## Rushy

> It was a freshwater croc about a metre long.


Trust an experienced croc hunter to know that. Have you wrestled any snakes lately Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

> Trust an experienced croc hunter to know that. Have you wrestled any snakes lately Dundee?


Nothing worth bragging about :Grin:

----------


## ebf

Haha, Dundee, you should change your sig to "that's not a snake, THIS is a snake!"  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing worth bragging about
> Attachment 21203


Is that you inside the bugger?

----------


## Dundee

Northern Territory saltwater croc

----------


## kotuku

> Nothing worth bragging about
> Attachment 21203


you too will look like this if you continue eating maccas and KFC. now this has nowt to do with a trousersnake ,nailing a little pussy from time to time -just askin just askin. :ORLY:

----------


## kotuku

> Northern Territory saltwater croc
> Attachment 21642


 A report has just been published in Aussies NT about obesity and crocodiles in which this particular specimen was interveiwed- when asked how his eating habits and diet gave rise to his size
his replies in order eating -"often"  Diet "any thing in fuckin front of me". Bindi Irwin is on her way to form a meaninful relationship with this bloke.

----------


## kotuku

rushy - a wee word of advice -if dundee arrives with either of those buggers in tow -piss off sharpish ,preferably in the opposite direction.

----------


## Rushy

> rushy - a wee word of advice -if dundee arrives with either of those buggers in tow -piss off sharpish ,preferably in the opposite direction.


Yep you wouldn't see me for the dust.  I have seen big pythons all over Asia and they give me the shits. As for crocodiles, that Steve Irwin was a mad bastard the way he used to tackle them.

----------


## MalikaSharma

It's amazing Nature

----------


## Dundee

Croc Wins With A Shark

 :Grin: 
Massive croc takes on shark - World - NZ Herald News

----------


## sako75

Not a very big shark. Jaws would have turned around in a casual manner and bitch slapped the shit out of that croc

----------


## 308



----------

